# Substitute for Minion Actor Audio System



## Johnmusic992648 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello Everybody!

My name is John, and I was an assistant director at the Trail of Terror in CT before taking some years off to focus on work. Now that the business world is stable, I'm back to the haunt world - and am really excited to be a part of this forum!!

I recently came across the following product: http://www.vfxcreates.com/products/minion-actor-sound-system/

What seems like a wonderful speaker/toggle button remote system for individual sound effects. This would be _perfect_ for a great gizmo'd-out costume I'm building. However, it's out of stock, and the company has informed me that any more being available for 2016 is highly unlikely.

Could any recommend a good substitute for the Minion Actor Audio System linked above?

Thank you all so much in advance, and I look forward to hearing from all of you!

--John


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Not sure if you're looking for prewired sound effects, but I found this to be a GREAT personal amplifier. I used it in a storm trooper armor build:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OINN71E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

